# St Govan's Chapel Star Trails



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

St Govan's Chapel near Bosherston on the Pembrokeshire coastline. Long exposure of the stars rotating around Polaris (the North Star) while the cliffs, chapel and foreground is light by the full moon. A small Perseid meteor is also captured to the right of the image.










This image again took quite a bit of planning, this is part (45 minutes worth) of a three hour time-lapse sequence I was recording for a future film compilation. Finding an evening when the military range was open for access, a clear night, the moon in the right position and intensity and also don't have to get early the next day for work meant for a waiting game with the calendar. Thankfully there was enough of a clear spell last night for a clean sky for perfect star trailing.

Prints/Canvas available - http://drewbuckleyphotography.com/st-govans-chapel-startrails/

5D3, 16-35 f/4L, tripod, cable release, patience 

cheers,
drew


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Lovely pic, i do like getting out and taking nigh time pics its just such a challenge getting the conditions right.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Great pic Drew. Do you have any tips for night sky shots? I live on the edge of a dark sky park so should have some good opportunities to get some practice in. I have an 1100d, tripod, remote release, 50mm f1.8, 18-55 f3.5-5.6 and a crappy Tamron 70-300. Not ideal but hopefully I can get something decent.

I'm guessing (and possibly read somewhere) using 50mm prime with shutter priority set to max (i think 30s on 1100D) and aperture f16 (or higher?). Is that about right?


----------

